# Beginners Golf Tips



## dadamson

There are many books and websites out there that demonstrate the problems beginners face when learning golf, but many skip over the actual resolutions to those problems. You must realize that the most critical beginners golf instruction is simply to put in enough practice. This is the key factor which will deterine your success as a new player.

Before anything, you need to get yourself a club that is suited to you. Young players will often just borrow their parents clubs. This is not an ideal way for young golfers to learn how to play golf. The reason for this is because clubs go by height. If you dont have the right size club, you can start hitting some bad swings.

It's always a good idea for a new golfer to watch experienced golfers play some rounds. Sometimes it can be difficult for a new golfer to comprehend the rules behind touching the club on the ground, formalitities of a sand trap, or why a rake is sitting there.

A proper swing is essential for a beginner to learn. It can be a good plan to learn the fundamentals of the swing from a more experienced golfer than yourself. Learning the exact technique of a swing by yourself can be hugely frustrating. An experienced player will be able to show you the ropes, help you set up, address, swing, and pick out your faults. The problem with learning by yourself is that even if the swing feels right, it can be very difficult to pick out your own faults.

A lot of beginners actually complete the backswing way too quickly, wrongly thinking that this will improve their shot.

If you want to bring your club back correctly, you need to allow your shoulders to turn and let your hips follow. Your hips also need to start the backswing, and not your hands.

Another thing to remember is that a full follow-through is not required for every type of shot. You need to learn how to follow each of your shots, and this should be a high priority when learning how to play.

It is natural instinct to watch the ball as you strike it. This is a temtation that you must try to avoid. By watching the ball you will actually be stopping short when following through, this can have dramatic effects of your overall shot.

Beginner golfers should realise that practice makes perfect. It's the only truy way to improve your golf game. You need to practice with each and every club to be able to master your golf swing. This can become a mind-numbing thing to do but it will vastly advance your playing ability.


----------



## KrudlerAce

*Fundamentals*

Excellent Post.

Yes most definitely the key is too get the fundamentals right first. For me it was the stance, posture, alignment and the grip. Get these things right which a lot of beginners don't, you give yourself the right foundation to begin making a solid, smooth golf swing.


----------



## dadamson

That's right! I see way too many beginners who pick up the wrong techniques early on, then they wonder why they are slicing or hooking the ball constantly. It's better the get the fundamentals correct the first time.


----------



## Hit Golf

Great post! The key to success with any game is the fundamentals. Even more experienced golfers can improve themselves by re learning and going back to basic fundamentals of golf. Heres a great video i found about 5 steps to building a golf swing.  5 Steps with TOP 100 Teacher Gale Peterson


----------



## Stuart StAndrew

I did it the wrong way around and started off with my brother, who wasnt that great giving me a few tips and I thought I'd get by. I actually started off okay but hit a plateau very quickly and couldnt get past it. It was either give up or get some coaching. I went for the coaching but because I had some many bad habits it took twice as long to get right!


----------



## willfant

Nice tips! =) I play golf for 5 years and there is good tips!


----------



## Mygolfingdiary

Some good points brought up in that post. Some of those I used this summer to go from a complete duffer (shooting 120) to now having rounds hovering right around 90.

The biggest influences for my improvement was: 

* playing 9 holes at least once or twice a week for 10 weeks

* practicing 80% of the time on my short game rather than my driving. Putt and chip for 15 minutes then reward myself with a small bucket of balls. Then repeat again (and sometimes again). HUGE gains because of this. 

* used Youtube to find great, short instructional videos. Want putting tips from Brad Faxon? Youtube. Trying to improve sand shots? YouTube. Chips and pitching? Yup... YouTube. 

* read all of Harvey Penicks books (little red golf book, ...and if you golf, you are my friend etc). Excellent reads and I will be rereading them once a year. 


Anyways, nothing really replaces practicing. Better yet practicing effectively, not just going to the driving range and buying the biggest bucket without working on the short game. 

In the last 3 weeks I have shot the following rounds of 9 holes: 40,45,42. That is a lot more than when I shot 59 for 9 holes just 4 months ago 

At age 43, this is just my start but I am hooked for life now. 

Tim


----------



## ShankMeister

Thank You dadamson, I am a complete beginner. Your post was Great for me for I have a lot to learn.
I am a lady 5'2" so what size of a club should I be looking for?


----------



## Big Hobbit

1) See a pro, and get the fundimentals from him.

2) Go away and create a repetitive swing, then go back to the pro to get the rough edges taken off it.

3) Repeat (2) on a regular basis - a car needs regular servicing, and so does your golf swing.

I've played for 43 years, the majority of which off low single figures and my swing gets a tune up once or twice a year irrespective of whether or not I'm playing well - sometimes good timing hides a swing flaw.


----------



## GolfGenius

*Get in Gear this Offseason*

The best way to learn how to play golf is actually getting out there and doing. However, with the season changing, you may be unable to get out there until this spring. Don't be discouraged. Now is the perfect time to learn the fundamentals of golf that will give you a strong foundation when the weather turns. 

Every golfer knows how frustrating it is for beginners, and they also know how discouraged beginners get from going out their second time. Taking this offseason to learn proper swing mechanics, as well as golf etiquette will get you a long way in your journey toward beginning golf. 

The most important thing you need to know when beginning golf is etiquette. I can't stress this enough! Tuck your shirt in; Repair your ball mark; Do not step in anyone's line; and PLEASE let groups play through if you are holding up the pace of play! 

If you can hammer down the basics this offseason, you will be well on your way to a fun and enjoyable golf season in 2011. I recommend The Proper Golf Swing by Dave Nevgot for anyone new to golf who is interested in learning the basics this offseason.


----------



## GolfGenius

*Back to the Basics this Offseason*

For anyone who is thinking about beginning golf, I highly recommend getting a jump on things this offseason. Do some basic reading to teach yourself the fundamentals of golf. This will better prepare you for the frustration that is likely to come during your venture. Instead of going about it the old fashioned way, buy a set of clubs and use trial and error tactics to learn how to play, there are too many low cost solutions available on the web nowadays. 

So please, take this offseason to do your homework and prepare yourself for success in the spring. I've seen way too often people try to begin playing golf, get frustrated with the results, and quit! Golf is too good of a game to give up that easily. Take some time to learn the basics prior to stepping foot on a course. You won't regret your decision.


----------



## cagenicolus

*Golf Tips and Suggestions*

Perfect thread.. and i am agree. Don't try to find generic information only hit golf issues related sites.


----------



## FrogsHair

I liked GolfGenius"s post. Knowing, and understanding the "correct" swing fundamentals will do nothing but help the golfer play well. There are also a few things a golfer can do during the off season that will help their scoring later on. The off season is a perfect time to work on one's putting, and chipping. Maybe even some short pitch shots if conditions are right for it. I am big on learning the game backwards. That is learn to putt first, then chip, then pitch, and so on until the golfer is on the tee box. The average golfer will shoot in the 90s, so why not leave those 18 tee shots until the last after having sound grasp on the other 72 +/- shots? It's easier to improve on the 72 shots, than on the 18. Another thing the aspiring golfer would do well to learn that the harder/faster they might swing the club, does not guarantee greater distances. A controlled swing tempo, and timing will get max distance just about every time for the golfer. A repeatable swing aids in a repeatable impact position, which is what gives the golfer those longer, usable distances. 

What the golfer is striving for is consistency. By that I mean when the golfer strikes a few balls with which ever club they are using, the results are very close to the same every time for that club. Example; if the golfer hits 10 balls with the 7iron, those ten balls should be in a reasonably tight grouping when they come to rest. The tighter the grouping the lower the golfer will score. If some of those 10 balls are landing way left, others on target, while others are way right, the golfer needs to control their swing tempo, and timing in a more efficient manner. Ask yourself this: "on full shots, can I repeatably take any club, and land balls in a reasonably tight grouping 90% of the time?" Chances are most armatures will answer "no". If the golfer can say "yes", that golfer could probably play on a tour some where. I know I can't do it, and I play decent golf. I probably hit a decent grouping about 60% of the time. :dunno:


GolfGenius said:


> For anyone who is thinking about beginning golf, I highly recommend getting a jump on things this offseason. Do some basic reading to teach yourself the fundamentals of golf. This will better prepare you for the frustration that is likely to come during your venture. Instead of going about it the old fashioned way, buy a set of clubs and use trial and error tactics to learn how to play, there are too many low cost solutions available on the web nowadays.
> 
> So please, take this offseason to do your homework and prepare yourself for success in the spring. I've seen way too often people try to begin playing golf, get frustrated with the results, and quit! Golf is too good of a game to give up that easily. Take some time to learn the basics prior to stepping foot on a course. You won't regret your decision.


----------



## Tony Tolliver

Along with getting back to basics and studying the fundamentals of the golf game, winter is also a good time to get back into shape physically!

Nothing like coming out of hibernation on a sunny spring day and feeling energized to get the season underway. I used to sloth my way out of the winter slumber. It used to take me the better half of April before I was able to regain my stamina for 18 holes.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Tony Tolliver said:


> Along with getting back to basics and studying the fundamentals of the golf game, winter is also a good time to get back into shape physically!
> 
> Nothing like coming out of hibernation on a sunny spring day and feeling energized to get the season underway. I used to sloth my way out of the winter slumber. It used to take me the better half of April before I was able to regain my stamina for 18 holes.


Good post!

Although the thought of spending time in the gym...


----------



## Tony Tolliver

Back in the day...it was easy to bust it right out of the gate. Now??? Every year takes longer...and longer...and longer...before the swing comes around. Sucks gettin' old, huh?


----------



## iand

The last club I was a member of did not have a peractice area and nearest range was 1 hour away. 
I used a small corner on the course and hit 100+ balls 3 or 4 times a week as there was no room for a driver. Just using the wedges helped me to develop a lovely smooth tempo to my swing and really improved my driving without even using it. Bearing in mind that most shots are from 150 yards in this is a great way to practice if you have limited space and a limited amount of time. My hadicap came down pretty quickly from 8 to 5 just using this method.
Hope it helps someone.


----------



## Kwota

Good day Dadamson. I totally agree with your post and the best way of learning the game is to practise. However the mistake I made was to begin without any help and it took me about 3 years before I realized that I wasnt going to get any better without some lessons etc.

I see at the bottom of your page you've got some review on ''how to break 80''. Actually a book that I used and now selling. Another good one to look at and that helped me was ''amazing golf minds''. Like they say golf is all in the mind.

Anyway good post.

Cheers 
Kwota


----------



## lalis

*Hi,*

Wow, nice tips.Thanks for sharing it.your suggestions are so amazing and it's really helpful for many golf beginners to get start to their best carrier and to get into the fundamentals of golf.

Thanks


----------

